# Teen Hurt Whacking Bullets With Hammer



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

LAKE LUZERNE, N.Y. (AP) - A teenager who put bullets in a vise and whacked them with a hammer to empty the brass shell casings was wounded in the abdomen by approximately the 100th bullet he hit, according to Warren County deputies. 
Damion M. Mosher, 18, had been discharging .223-caliber rounds, placing them in a steel vise, putting a screwdriver on the primer, and striking the screwdriver with the hammer, deputies said. 
Deputies were called to his home in Lake Luzerne shortly after 5 p.m. Saturday when one bullet went about a half-inch into his abdomen. He was treated at Glens Falls Hospital and was released. No charges were filed. 
Mosher told authorities he was trying to empty the rounds to collect the brass casings for scrap. 
if ((typeof tag300_2) == 'function') {tag300_2();} var bnum=new Number(Math.floor(99999999 * Math.random())+1);document.write('');Sheriff Larry Cleveland said about 100 other rounds that Mosher hit had "fizzled," but one was somehow sent with more force. It was unclear if the bullet ricocheted or hit him directly. 
An employee of Capitol Scrap Co. in Albany said Monday the business pays $1.70 a pound for scrap brass shell casings. 
Cleveland said Mosher's shells amounted to just a few pounds. 
Lake Luzerne, at the southeastern edge of the Adirondacks, is 45 miles north of Albany. 
--- Information from: The Post-Star, http://www.poststar.com


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

:yikes:    :yikes: Cya Slick


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I can believe it. I used to have a friend that when we were about 14 or so would shoot unused shotgun shells off a fence with a 22. Would set them on a post with the primer towards him, he would get back about 20 ft and then shoot at the shell...........he thought it was funny to watch the explosion when he was able to hit the primer..........

He was not the sharpest tool in the shed.........


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

If people would put as much energy into getting a real job as they put into scrap metal they would be a lot better off.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well if it comes back at him, thats one way of shortening the lower end of the gene pool.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i mean come on whats 100 rounds of .223 go for....was this rocket surgery or brain science at work//// :lol:


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Darwin is working overtime!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

tstu2 said:


> Darwin is working overtime!


"Darwin" is on vacation.....this nimrod survived the attempted self culling.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Kids should be required to do hunter/shooter ed. This case it may not of helped.


----------

